# I Hail!



## KoB (Aug 11, 2016)

Greetings, my name is Bro. Kobie M. Brown, I, and I hail from the great state of FL. (MWUGL of FLORIDA - PHA)  

     I am very active in my Masonic pursuits.  In 1999, I was raised a MM in Redeemer Lodge #53 PHA in Detroit, (MI).  During my Masonic travels in the northern jurisdiction, I belonged to Wolverine Consistory #6 and Marracci Temple #13.  

     In 2003, I demitted to the southern jurisdiction (FL), and now I am a full fledged member of Kissimmee Lodge #68 (central florida).  

     I have been blessed to achieve the titles of Past Master (Kissimmee Lodge #68), Past High Priest (Bethel Chapter #37), and currently hold the appointed title of ADDGM of District #22.

    I look forward to the intellectual dialogue and Masonic fellowship!

KMB,I

.....take a good look @ yourself, because your somebody's impression of Masonry 
!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome worshipful!

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Aug 11, 2016)

Welcome brother !


----------



## KoB (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you Brothers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro. Landry (Aug 12, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 12, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 12, 2016)

KoB said:


> Greetings, my name is Bro. Kobie M. Brown, I, and I hail from the great state of FL. (MWUGL of FLORIDA - PHA)
> 
> I am very active in my Masonic pursuits.  In 1999, I was raised a MM in Redeemer Lodge #53 PHA in Detroit, (MI).  During my Masonic travels in the northern jurisdiction, I belonged to Wolverine Consistory #6 and Marracci Temple #13.
> 
> ...


Greetings my worthy brother I hail from Friendly Lodge No.436 Wabasso FL MWUGLofFL 
Jeroboam Chapter No.16 Ft.Pierce FL
Sunrise Consistory 202A Ft.Pierce FL 
Zone 3 districts 29-30 
I look forward to bumping into you one day


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

